# 3 point stabilizer bars



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i'm tired of my finish mower wandering back and forth behind me, so i'd like to make a set of bars for it. my first question is - am i right in thinking i want the straight bars that run from an angle bracket mounted on the bottom of the fender bolts back to the draft pins? or do i want the bars that attach at the top link?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Fredneck said:


> i'm tired of my finish mower wandering back and forth behind me, so i'd like to make a set of bars for it. my first question is - am i right in thinking i want the straight bars that run from an angle bracket mounted on the bottom of the fender bolts back to the draft pins? or do i want the bars that attach at the top link?


No top link bar!!!!!

Bar kits are readily available..I use them on my finish mower..TSC has the bars, not sure if they have the angle mounts..Just8N's sell them online.

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

thanks ken. i was pretty sure i didn't want the ones that attach at the top link. am i right in thinking those bars are to stablize the drawbar instead of an implement?

and ya, i know they sell them, but i like doing this stuff, and i've got all the material needed for the job. i'll have the large holes for the draft pins done at a local shop, and the rest i'll probably do myself, altho i may have him do the 4 half inch fender mount holes in the angle brackets too.

can anyone confirm that the distance between centers of the holes at either end of the bars should be 31 1/2" ?

i guess my next step is to lay under the tractor and get a center to center measurement of the spacing on the fender bolts, unless anyone can tell me what that is.


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Just measured mine at 31 1/2" CTC.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

thanks 

i'm taking my time on these, i figure i need to mow the lawn once more, and i'll do it with the riding mower. that gives me 6 months to finish this setup, and i'm good to go for next year. hopefully, even _i_ can meet this schedule


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*stabilization*

Found this pic on another post. This is similar to what is on my Ford 1210 diesel. It has a turn-buckle on it to tighten the slack. My 2-N has the bar under the fender, that extends to the mowerdeck. If I go to using my 2-N again, I will be hooking up a chain like this to stabilize my drawbar.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

update: finally got around to finishing this project. put a total of nine bucks into it for the larger holes - the ones at the rear of the bars for the draft pins, and the four fender bolt holes - those turned out to be 5/8" bolts, not 1/2". the interesting one was the front left fender bolt, which was either broken and welded back together, or else created from 2 bolts. it was a very nice job, and i'd have happily reused it, but the added thickness of the brackets i made was a dealbreaker, so i had to replace it.

i am thrilled with the result. works great 

one day, assuming i find the paint recommended on another thread, i might even paint them red.


----------

